

Gas Lines Are For Morons: A Homebrew Emergency Gasoline Recipe - nickbaily
http://vimeo.com/52755747
How to make a quick and dirty auto fuel/gasoline substitute that'll run your car just fine with stuff you can buy readily at Home Depot.
======
slosh
10 bucks to the next guy who videos himself trying it

